# هل يمكن فتح مشروع Petrel 2012 بإستخدام Petrel 2010



## بنت_اليمن (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ...

لدي مشروع تم عمله بإستخدام Petrel 2012 ... هل يمكن فتحه بإستخدام Petrel 2010 ؟؟


----------



## م/وفاء (13 مايو 2013)

لايمكن فتحه بواسطة 2012 لكن ممكن تعمل له تصدير الملفات على شكل نوت باد ومن ثم اعادة عمل لود لها على 2010


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (6 أبريل 2015)

لا يوجد مشكله يمكن


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

م/وفاء قال:


> لايمكن فتحه بواسطة 2012 لكن ممكن تعمل له تصدير الملفات على شكل نوت باد ومن ثم اعادة عمل لود لها على 2010


اختي *م/وفاء* 
هل من الممكن ان تشرحي اكثر


----------

